# Control de lpt 1 por internet



## Nico_007 (May 22, 2006)

Hola a todos!

hace poco tiempo que visito este foro y me pareció una buiena idea darme una vuelta.

la cosa es así:
quisiera saber como controlar las salidas del puerto paralelo  (de la pata 2 a la 9), pero a través de internet, por ej. dejo una pc en casa, encendida, y yo desde otro lugra con una pc con conexion a internet, mediante una interface web (o no) protegida con password, controlar esas salidas, y de esa forma activar luces, artefactos, etc.

el tema de electronica lo tengo claro, eso anda perfecto, la cosa se me complica en la programacion.

muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2006)

Hola nico, lo mas sencillo es que independientemente del leguaje que utilices, manejes componentes TCP (VCL windows /CLX linux), como ser, TCPServer y TCPClient, este tipo de componentes los hay para casi todos los lenguajes de alto nivel. Podes utilizar tambien las propias API de tu sistema operativo con una aplicacion ActiveX, CGI, ect. (a tu gusto). La direccion web, podria ser la misma IP de tu compu, asi como tambien puedes crearte y administrar tus propios DNS para resolver un nombre en vez de una direccion IP.
Necesitas hacer un aplicacion, que en el evento OnConnect de tu componente TCPServer, valide por medio de un user y pass, y ejecute un módulo de control del LPT, de igual manera que resuelva si seguir ejecutandolo o no al desloguearte (Connection Quit, TimeOut, LogOut, etc.)

Saludos.


----------



## Nico_007 (May 23, 2006)

Hola Mamu!

gracias por responder!

igual sigo medio complicado con esto.. (que inutil soy)

una preguntonta:  ninguna pagina web de esto que me pueda ayudar un poco?? muchas gracias


----------



## santy_csc (Jun 2, 2006)

Que tal soy christian soy estudiante universitario en el ecuador...

estoy ya en los ultimos semestres de mi carrera y para mi tesis he propuesto realizar el control de la iluminacion de un vivienda por medio del internet.

La verdad estoy recien empezando con mi investigacion y quisiera ssaber si me podrian guiar par aempezar con los temas

He propuesto ralizarlo mediante el control del puerto de paralelo

gracias!!!

espero me respondan


----------

